# 3 yeys :) and a grrr >:(



## Dory10

This is something I used to do in an old notebook years ago, when I was struggling with IF and had yet to discover FF.  

I'd write down 3 good things about the day ( my yeys   ) and allow myself to add a moan about it too (my grrr   )

Please add your own and I hope it helps, it might even give us a few smiles or chuckles on not so great days.  Sometimes there might not be 3 yeys, just try to think of at least 1  but you can only add 1 grrr as we'll try to keep this as positive as we can.

Here goes...

 I managed to sort out a favourite app on my new phone.
 DH and I managed to felt the shed roof.
 A friend sent me a lovely text that made me smile.

 No appointment letter through yet.

Dory
xxx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

Its my birthday
free bottle of bubbly from mecca bingo, polishex off, dont usually drink
strictly come dancing

Day 10 dh expecting dtd. i dont see the point when i mc every time, but alcohol might make it easier to dtd


----------



## star17

1). My parents are staying  
2). Went for a really long lovely walk round Sevenoaks and nosed at houses!
3). Going for a run even though it is sat night and cold - proud of myself!

Bad thing - have to wait for my argc appointment in mid November........


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Such a very nice idea 

1-My dad is out of the hospital after a 3 week recovery from thrompoembolia
2-Today is my last smoking day. I decided to quit. 
3-Unplanned scan showed a good follicle number. 


1-Dont know when my af will arrive, so on hold for i dont know how long


----------



## Mrs_F

Ooh cute idea, hope you don't mind me pitching in too...

 we started the christmas shopping... Yippee 
 feet up, fire lit, and watching Bridges of Madison county  
 Perfect Sunday planned tomorrow involving pumpkins and bike rides and a roast dinner 

 grr... I am only on day seven of the 2ww... Time is passing sooooo slllloooowwwlllyyyy


----------



## M0ncris

Hi Dory,

Happy to join in.

 had pizza for dinner, first time in ages
 spent time with my aunt
 reading an enjoyable book

 fed up with immunes playing up

Mon
Xx


----------



## pookiepoo

Hi Dory, 
Love this...
1. Spent a nice afternoon with sis and nephew 
2. GP prescribed all FET drugs on NHS perscription for me
3. Relaxing with feet up

X...very nervous anxious and scared about FET coming up. Tear jerking


----------



## Dory10

Lovely to see some familiar friendly faces on here  

Happy birthday jdm4tth3ws and sending lots of luck Mrs F.

Well here's today's...

 That others have joined this thread
 I've got out and mowed the grass.
 Braved Tesco, unpacked and now settling with a well earned cuppa.

 The constant flow of visitors to see our neighbour's new baby blocking the road and feeling guilty for being annoyed at this.


----------



## Sarapd

What a fab idea Dory

 Made fairy cakes
 Been for a run even though I didn't want to but feel better for it now
 The garage looks fab after finally selling some doors that have been in there for almost 9 years

 Still got my AF after starting spotting 10 days ago

Looking forward to seeing what others will say.

Sara. xx


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

Thank you. it was lovely.  

1. snuggles in the morning
2. tv program inside the animal mind
3. bacon egg mushroom for tea

1. emptying the car in the cold ready for packing for our hols tomorrow


----------



## Haydan

Morning play with our guinea pigs Bubble & Squeak before work
 Coping well so far on DR drugs
 Organised a get together with my bf next week

 weighed myself today and current the heaviest I've ever been - must take action!


----------



## Wisp

Like this idea, thak you Dory  

 Lovely cuddle in bed with DH before work
 Seeing my chickens come out of their coop excitedly when I let them out this morning
 I dont have a grrrr for today, so that's another good thing!


----------



## Dory10

Lovely to read these

Here are today's...

 I met my friend and cuddled her baby and it was fine.
 Cleaned the house.
 Sorted out some things from my 'to do' list.

  Nosey people.


----------



## Mrs_F

Ooooo it's very tempting to write three GRRs today... What a day... I will only share my most frustrating grr though! 

 I made a delicious Laksa for dinner nom nom nom
 the sunshine has been working it's magic on a mouldy tent and the manky mould is starting to look better...
 in a minute I plan to eat either a wispa or malteasers or both (see my GRR for how much I need chocolate!)

 my supposedly potty trained toddler has had a major regression and it's soooo frustrating and disheartening and upsetting and annoying. GRRRR


----------



## Sarapd

Loving this idea!
😄 I went to abs class again
😄 My boss is going to do the radio interview tomorrow instead of me
😄 Can't stop laughing about my friend's cat bringing in a live pigeon through the cat flap

😞 My AF is still continuing - been bleeding for 12 days now


----------



## HazelW

This is a brilliant thread!


 I put my dinner in the slow cooker this morning so it smells lovely now I've just got in from work.
 My dd has just gone to sleep!
 I've got chocolate in the fridge.


 Stimming has turned me into an irritable, snappy cow-bag today who has come close to shouting at people at work on at least two occasions!


----------



## M0ncris

Lovely to read everyone's thoughts and really good to have to think of 3 yeay's after a v tricky day

 saw St. Paul's in the sun and beautiful weather
 sat in a lovely hotel atrium
completed my forms for a reflexologist

 too much on at work exacerbated by difficult colleagues

Mon
Xx


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Went to see my aunt who lives in a nearby city
 Got a reassuring email from Dr. Penny
 Keep smiling when remembering the view of the "just painted by us room" in my bf house

 Did not feel like going to the gym, so i didnt.


----------



## star17

Today:

1). Excellent pt session - defo easier!  Very pleased that I am enjoying getting fit!
2). Good weather - does make me happy!
3). Parents staying and cooked dinner for me.  Yummy!

Not so good.......forgot to go to my follow up session with the doctor........how could I forget that!!


----------



## Haydan

recruited a volunteer administrator at work and shes already caught me up on a huge pile of stats!
 finishing work early - more time with the hubby!
 my and hubby going the gym tonight - lets do this!

 feeling very bloated - i blame the drugs!


----------



## Molly99

Fab idea!  Here's mine...

 I'm looking at my gorgeous oldie dog allowing little pup to cuddle up (with minimum grumbling!)
 I may snaffle some banana cake with a mocha in a minute
 I've started yoga again

 I've just received a random FF personal message from someone saying they have the solution to my infertility and can help me to get pregnant.  Really not sure what to make of it, seriously are there people that mean out there that would target this site for a scam?


----------



## Haydan

Molly99 - sorry to hear about that - have you reported it? 
its terrible that this happens - i know the managers would want to know about it so they can take the necessary action.

Hope you're ok


----------



## Molly99

Thanks Hayden, you know when you've officially gone over the edge when you start to think 'but what if it is that million to one miracle' rather than bloody mean scammers


----------



## Haydan

that's why we are here - we all have that eternal hope of finding our happy ending - you can't be mad at yourself for 'wondering'

take care of yourself hun


----------



## Dory10

Molly that's cruel and sad  

Let's see what today has been like...

 I've finished Joseph's special photo album and smiled as I looked back through it.
 I had coffee with 2 friends from work.
 I enjoyed walking in the autumn sunshine.

 I'm still waiting for an email reply.


----------



## HazelW

Molly - that's terrible. Definitely report it.


  It was lovely and sunny today
 I got to have dinner with my mum and dad, lovely daughter and gorgeous niece and nephew.
 DH had done all the washing up and fed all the animals and cleaned the kitchen when I got back.


 My SIL is trying to drink herself to death, and I wish I could help take the stress off my brother and their 3 kids. Sorry, that's probably a bit heavy for here!


----------



## deedee_spark

I am up early. Starting work early so that I finish early.
  My cat is acting like Sir Lancelot. I walk into the lounge and she charges at me. It's so funny. 
  I'm not feeling depressed today. Yippee!


  The house is a bit of a mess. When I finish early, there is bathroom cleaning to be done.


----------



## Dory10

And another day is almost done...

 Lovely to see my beautiful sister today.
 Cuddles with her kitten.
 I got a reply to the email that was my grr yesterday.

 Someone has scratched my car and not owned up!


----------



## Mrs_F

Molly - sorry to hear someone is targeting you in such a way  

Three Yays for me today.... There's a theme here:
 B
 F
 P

And on that note, no need for a Grr today...


----------



## Jenbal

I love this idea!!

 final scan before EC went great!
 my dog is so sleepy and cuddly tonight
 finally managed to wash my hair after delaying because I didn't want to bend over the bath due to my huge ovaries

 have to stay awake until 11pm for DH to do trigger shot and am not in the greatest moods with him at the mo. I don't want to be the first to break the silence!!


----------



## Alotbsl

Hey Molly, I just read another thread on the forum where a lady had a PM like you and she was asking if anyone else had received it so yes does sound dodgy. I will let her know someone else got this as well.


----------



## Molly99

Thank you xxx. What rotters


----------



## Alotbsl

Yays of my day....

1. Had surgery yesterday and am now home and feeling okay with 2 weeks off work.
2. Was expecting to have open surgery but they managed to do it laporoscopy instead
3. Although not technically tube free im as good as. I have one clipped and the other one has now been seperated from my uterus and sealed.

My grrr

Pain in my shoulders won't go away, been told it's the gas they pump into you during operation.


----------



## Sarapd

Hello Ladies

So today is feeling a lot better than the last few days and I can find 3 yeys 

 I've just finished a meeting I've been dreading and it wasn't as bad as I expected
 My AF has finally finished after 15 days
 My mug cake book has arrived and I'm looking forward to making lots of recipes

And for the not so good

 I've still got loads to do this afternoon before I'm off until Tuesday

Love to you all whatever stage you're at.

Sara. xx


----------



## Dory10

Sara - Glad AF has finally done one and you have a few days off work.

I've been a bit of a cantankerous old cow bag today but here goes...

 Got a lovely reed diffuser and keep getting a blast of the fragrance as I sit and type.
 Found a new short cut route on my walk.
 Managed to chop, dig and pull out all of the over grown bush at the bottom of the garden.

 Had a bit of a getting nowhere day with phone calls, left lots of messages.


----------



## tinkerbell24

Great thread!!  

 good old clear out with music on and a little boogie always makes me feel good  
 AF finally finishing I can now stop been so Moody....now no excuses for a choccy crave  
 hot bath pj's on 

 my grrr hasn't quite yet happened but in advance my mum wants me to Xmas shop with her tomorrow and I have anxiety in towns like something bad is going to happen. I have posted on my anxiety thread so any suggestions would be great

Alotbsl I had bad shoulder pain and was told it was the gas it's completely normal I hope you get better soon

Love to you all


----------



## Helend75

I need to work on the positives so here goes!!

 I'm in Italy with OH
 I enjoyed a really nice coffee flavoured ice cream this evening
 have seen some interesting lindt chocs with the Disney 7 dwarves on the wrapper (so cute - big Snow White fan...) & bought my nieces some little pumpkin & ghost lindt chocs as their holiday gift.

 had a real wobble this morning when we went inside a church. I never shared with anyone but having been brought up catholic & barely setting foot in a church since leaving home I found a lot of comfort in popping in & lighting a candle after my first mc. Ahead of all the important bits of my last cycle I popped in & pleaded for this time to work, or at least not to have such a miserable outcome. I miscarried again & haven't set foot in a church since. Until today. I was quite overwhelmed.


----------



## Mrs_F

I am enjoying this lovely thread... Thanks dory (and thanks for the PM) 
heland - your post was really moving x

On to my Yays...
 enjoying telling closest friends and parents about our BFP news 
 we wandered up to the allotment and came back with a bounty of veggies for dinner
 feeling excited about some decorating and new carpets we have booked ready for the festive season 

 horribly horribly tired and unsure when I will ever get to rest zzzz


----------



## M0ncris

Hello all,

 feeling much better than yesterday when I was exhausted 
 was reminded of how well I've done at work recently
 managed to get the repairman to look at the oven in my house today 

 I'm stressed and a bit too close to depression for my liking.  Sleep and more yeay's for me...

Mon
Xx


----------



## star17

Hello all!  

 went for a run (week 4, couch to 5k) even though I didn't get home from work until 8.15!

.  Achieved a huge amount at work today!

.  Have tomorrow off!

.  My hip hurts after my run......


----------



## Sarapd

Star17 - I did Day 3 Week 3 of Couch to 5k and feeling very pleased with myself too! 
Well done to you!
Sara. xx


----------



## star17

Sara - brilliant!!  It is so nice to hear from someone else doing the same thing.  I am really enjoying it.  Each run seems quite hard (!), but achievable.  The next one is 20 mins........bit worried about that one, but I am determined (it will either be one of the happy or sad faces on. Sunday!). How are you finding it?

So today:

 day off......so fab!
  PT session - actually looking forward to it!
. Going away for the weekend - woohoo!

  hip still hurting.......does that mean I am old?!


----------



## star17

Sorry - I seem to have killed your thread dory!


----------



## Dory10

Don't be daft Star, all this talk of running sounds enticing, may have to look into that app...

Here's today's

 Fixed the dodgy fence panels.
 Cut back an old tree and it's amazing how much more light comes through.
 Took a load of stuff to the tip.

 My handbag still hasn't dried out.

Anyone else?


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Beautiful warm sunny day
 Lunch with 2 lovely friends from childhood
 Ready to watch a very nice film

 Af still not showing up 13 days after hysto and Penny did not reply yet today, so dont know what to do about starting the meds


----------



## Mrs_F

Caught up with three different sets of friends today... lovely
 Date night with Mr_F
 Squeezed in a HUGE supermarket shop so I am stocked up with packed lunches and yummy food goodies and healthy choices

 Just realised I never got round to carving my pumpkin... its still sitting in the wheelbarrow! whoops!


----------



## Sarapd

😀 - Bought some new trainers for running - I love it afterwards Star although not always at the time!
😄 - No work today
😄 - Bottle of Prosecco with DH

😞 - DH couldn't have all day off work as he was too busy

Dory - have to ask as I seem to have missed it. Why was your handbag so wet?

Hope everyone is enjoying their Fridays.

Sara. xx


----------



## MissMayhem

Great thread, I really struggle with finding positives so am going to join and give this a go!

 DH has been loving and attentive this week (finally!  )
 Lovely visit from my sister and gorgeous furry nephew.
 First mini walk with dog since op at weekend.

 Finally got around to visit hospital shop where we cycled to buy something in memory of our baby embryos; no longer in stock.


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

back from holidays
got a lie in 
somebody emailed me on another site with another avenue to try in my quest to find out what is wrong with me, sounds interesting
 direct debit day and i think i may well be in the poo as we went on holiday and i spent too much. oops


----------



## Mrs_F

it's the weekend, which means DH is home yippeeee
 off to sainsburys in a minute to stock up on some chocolate
 we are continuing to get the house sorted and tidied ready for the winter... Lovely

 step kids are here... Driving me bananas!


----------



## M0ncris

Sara, so glad you asked about Dory's handbag, I was wondering myself  

Does anyone here do 30 day challenges?  I have sore knees from doing them so I must be old...

 seeing dh today
 lovely pm conversation with a fellow ffer
 beautiful view of the sea from the train

 difficult as there are quite a few BUT so tired its hard to keep things in perspective a relax so hoping for a yeay tomorrow about how I am well rested...

Mon
Xx


----------



## Molly99

feel like I have a friend (though faceless) for the first time in 15 years
 lovely walk in the woods with pups and step children
 We have heating for the first time in a couple of years. My cheeks are pink!

 DH was in a right mood this morning, we're not speaking after his prize winning strop in Tescos


----------



## Sarapd

MOncris - I've looked at the 30 day challenges - does that count!?

 It's my wedding anniversary today - 6 years
 I'm going out for a meal tonight back to the hotel where we had our wedding reception
 I stepped on the scales and I've lost one and a half pounds this week

 Although my AF has gone I tbink I've got thrush now

Hope everyone is ok.  Molly - I'm so pleased to hear you have heating - just in time for the cold weather to start.

Love to everyone.

Sara. xx


----------



## Helend75

Hello ladies - here it is, while I remember!

 I'm currently lying in the bath & it's not because my back is killing me - just because I can!
 I'm looking forward to a glass of prosecco this evening as OH & I enjoy our last night in Bologna
 today is a public holiday here in Italy so areas of the city centre have become pedestrianised & there are lots of street performers & there's just generally a nice atmosphere 

 I still feel exhausted & drained but am heading back to school on Monday for a tough half term. IF & IVF have made me weary to the very core... I don't think time off will help as I need structure to my day & have no self discipline! I do though need for everything & everyone to just go on pause while I straighten myself out.


----------



## Sasha1973

What a lovely thread! 

Happy anniversary sarapd!

 Had a lovely afternoon out with DP at Blenheim Palace 
 Cleaned out the fridge - been meaning to do it for ages
 Am PUPO

 Clinic sent me a bill in error and now have to spend my time sorting it


----------



## Dory10

Ok Mon and Sara I'll put you out of your misery - I had to wash my handbag as I'd left goodness knows what in it for goodness knows how long and then it had ended up in the back of the garage, so it was either bin it or bung it in the machine so I have, it is lovely and clean and almost dry now  

  Had a busy but productive day in the garden planting and sorting.
  Had a lovely PM chat with a fellow FFer.
  Walked into the shop to grab some bits and one of Joseph's songs was playing, thank you little one x

 Agro from work even when I'm not there!

Happy wedding anniversary Sara, enjoy your meal xx


----------



## HazelW

Oh Molly, it's lovely that you feel you have a friend, but why on earth haven't you had friends for 15 years? That sounds the saddest yay ever!


For me -


 I'm triggering tonight!
 I went to singalong Frozen today with my friend from work and my dd.
 There was a brilliant, free, fireworks display round the corner from me.


 While at Frozen, my dd decided she was hot, so she went down to the front where I couldn't see her, took off all her clothes and ran naked through the audience to get back to me. I then had to find her Elsa costume and her pants while everyone was laughing their heads off. Thank goodness she's only 4 and not 14!


----------



## Molly99

Hazel, I know it sounds terrible doesn't it.  My ex of 11 years was very controlling and wouldn't let me see any friends.  I lost them all and then the confidence to make new ones   little steps  

Happy anniversary Sarapd xxx

Happy triggering Hazel, so exciting xx


----------



## HazelW

Molly, that's awful. Well done you for him being your ex! You'll get there, as you say, little steps. Xxxxx


----------



## deedee_spark

Sending you huge hugs and all the love in the world today... 

  A lovely FF member recommended watching Laws of Attraction (Abraham) videos on Youtube. I don't know if it works but it has injected some positivity into me. 
  We went out last night to a local fireworks display. It was FREE. If you've seen my other post, you'll know that paying for IVF is an issue.
  My Step son is with us this weekend. First time for about 6 weeks. It's lovely to have him around. 

No room for negativity. Otherwise, according to laws of attraction, more doom and gloom will follow me.


  Wondering how long before I move on to my next fertility cure...


----------



## still a mum

1) I am pregnant!
2) I am having my braces removed soon!
3) I am chillin with my dp and 2 gawjus fur babies!

Grr, docs won't help with suspected immune issues so have to get on the phone again in the morning to chase up docs/ consultants! X


----------



## Dory10

Congratulations still a mum!  Hope you've enjoyed your injection free day Hazel, sending lots of   your way!
Thank you Missmayhem.

 Another successful gardening day - all bulbs planted, lawn fed and seeded.
 Taken another car load to the tip, sorry new recycling centre.
 Dh came with me to do the big shop, Aldi and Tesco and he didn't moan too much!

 The trolley in Tesco kept rolling into me, honestly had a mind of its own (I'm proud that today that is my strongest grrr).


----------



## MissMayhem

Thanks for the tips of Laws of Attraction Deedee, been told about it before but never seen them, will have a look.  Congratulations stillamum, fantastic news for you after so much heartache, everything crossed that the doctors help you out  . 

 DH STILL being nice to me!  Does he finally get how crippling this has been for the past four years or so?!
 Post op discomfort finally going.
 Cuddles on sofa with SD watching 101 Dalmations and scoffing chocolate.

 Feel sick after too much chocolate....and want a puppy!  

  to you all xx


----------



## HazelW

I get 2 days off work for EC.
 I had a lovely swim with my DD today.
 Also had a good catch up with a friend who doesn't know we're doing ivf so didn't ask about it.


 I set my alarm for trigger last night but left my phone on silent. Thank goodness for drinking a pint of water before I went to bed as I woke up, but was an hour late taking it and now have to tell the clinic that tomorrow. It feels weird not doing injections today!


----------



## goingforthemiracle

Had a lovely weekend with my 4 years old niece whom I adore. She is the love of my life. 

 Had a nice time with a very good friend. 

 Spoke in skype with one of my best friends who is at the moment in Usa for a month. 

 Starting my medication tonight and strangly i feel more scared then ever


----------



## Jenbal

had EC on Friday collected 23 eggs!

 knowing that my recipient (I am egg sharing) has had the news that she has 11 eggs to achieve her dream. Have also signed off for her to freeze any left over.

 10 of my 12 eggs fertilised!

 one word......CYCLOGEST 

Jen x x


----------



## Mrs_F

christmas cake in the oven
 washing dried in the line in November!
 had a good sleep last nigh zzzz

 feeling fat. Not pregnant fat, ate too much chocolate fat! 

Have a good week ahead ladies. Loving hearing about the highs (and offloading the lows) x


----------



## Sarapd

Some lovely yeys this weekend.  I thought I'd added mine earlier but obviously not

 My new trainers are fab and I really enjoyed my run tonight
 Even managed to do some abs exercises tonight
 Anniversary celebrations continue tonight with champagne

And for my grrrrr

 I really should have done some revision before my Welsh class tomorrow morning.  Ooops.

Hope everyone has a good week.

Sara. xx


----------



## deedee_spark

Congratulations to still a mom, and the other recent BFP announcers. 

This is a great way to get more positive.

 My procrastination is less today! Yay. Spent an hour cleaning, 20minutes mindfulness, 20 minutes writing/clearing away 5 things I was resentful of, 20minutes writing positives (in form of laws of attraction), book writing, gym, book writing, fresh air, book writing. Only been on internet a few times.
 On my walk to the postbox I listened to Staying alive. There was a spring of enthusiasm as I strutted. Is this me?
 I have decided 35-55 is a great age for me to be (I'm 3. I may not have the beauty of youth (or the eggs), but I have greater wisdom than I did in my 20's and I don't have the health issues of the 60+. I've learnt some harsh lessons, and I am still young/energetic enough to make all the changes I want to make. It's the perfect time to be a mum, it's the prefect time to create a great life.

 Trying to attract positivity is not easy for someone that was so very negative...


----------



## Dory10

Fab news about your eggs Jenbal and I'm sure your recipient is over the moon too, what a lovely thing to do.


 Had my hair cut for the first time in 4 months, I keep swishing and running my fingers through it.
 Had lunch with my mum and my sister popped over to see us too as she was on her break.
 Have started a proactive approach to a difficult situation.

 The first Christmas pressie I thought I'd managed to buy isn't right so will be posted back tomorrow and a new one will be searched for!


----------



## Helend75

Hello again ladies! Dirt, I may upset you by saying my Christmas shopping is pretty much done and has been since jan 10th!
 Nuce to see colleagues at work
mum gave me a box of chocs with a best before date of 14/11. Giulian seashells!!
 wore a new frock today that I bought from Gap. Quite like it as work clothes go

 this is mixed. Recurrent miscarriage testing came back. No new revelations, no chromosome abnormality, bloods all OK. Foetus was a girl though & for so long my recent mc lacked any true grief or identity largely as there was no fetal pole at any point. Now I know if things had gone better I'd be 17 1/2 weeks pregnant with a baby girl. As my last blood test was only last Monday the letter (the speed of it!) has taken me by surprise


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

Helend im sorry for your losses. my last mc test results came back as nada. couldnt separate foetal tissue from maternal tissues. no answers at all. recurrent mc sucks.

 got my new car today
 napro rang me and gave me hope that its not all over for me
 napro appointment end of november.

:-(  napro appointment will cost £360 

hey ho, cant take it with me


----------



## HazelW

Sorry to hear about your losses Helen. Dory - I love having my hair cut but never seem to have time to get it done, so it mostly just looks straggly!


 Had my egg collection today and got 15 eggies.
 My DD is being particularly cute tonight, which makes up for driving me mad yesterday.
 Had a lovely 2 hour nap this afternoon with DH while my sedation wore off.


 My tummy is sore.


----------



## Mrs_F

Great eggies Hazel... Best of luck  

 Lovely autumnal walk this afternoon and felt all wrapped up and warm and cozy 
 was able to help a lovely neighbour out who always does so much for us
 I dried a load of washing On the line... In November!!

 we've got decorators coming soon and I keep procrastinating and being indecisive over paint colours and new carpets... Wish someone else could decide for me!


----------



## Jenbal

I love seeing everyone's   for the day. So here are mine for today:

 had a call from embryologist, we have 3 grade one blasts and the other 7 are just a little behind.

 EC scheduled for Wednesday.

   DH sent me the most beautiful email today telling me that I have made all his dreams come true and lots of other mushy stuff. This is very rare so I sat and read it over and over!

  I would put cyclogest again but I will go with being back at work after EC on Friday felt like hell on earth.


----------



## Clara01

Such a neat idea, Dory! I really enjoyed reading everyone's. Here are mine:

 after many wet days I was delighted to see the sun coming out of the clouds, so I grabbed my camera and I had a lovely autumn photo-walk.

 I met with a friend for a lovely cup of Rose Garden Tea, my fav at the moment.

 DH and I are saving for our last go, and it seems we might be able to cycle again in Jan or Feb, so exciting!

And for my grrrrr....

 My GP refused once again to refer me to an endocrinologist, even if he knows nothing about Hashimoto's...

Sweet dreams!


----------



## star17

Really tough today as I was quite grumpy.....

 agreed 4 months off work with my boss.  Woohoo!!  Unpaid, but still.....
 my husband cooked me dinner.
 my boss is back to give me some support - thank goodness!

 Felt grumpy and ill and missed my PT session.

Can someone give me a kick as I need some more positivity.

Ps. Sara - I did the 20 min run at the end of week 5 last night and it was ok!


----------



## M0ncris

Hi all,

Sara, reading the 30 day challenge is half way there...
Hello to all

 successfully packed up dh to move without ending in divorce
 enjoyed looking at the autumn sunshine
 board meeting went ok

 had to come back to work for said board meeting instead of helping dh move into cardiff house.  Really miss him...

Mon
Xx


----------



## MissMayhem

Sorry too to hear of your losses helen and jdm4tth3ws    Congrats on the bumper harvests hazel and jenbal,   for you, for us all. New hair cut sounds fab Dory, swishy, I like the sound of that.  And sara, please come to my neck of the woods and motivate me, says she with a big bowl of icecream in her lap!    to anyone I've missed, cursor is jumping all over my screen, again and that's not even my  !

 Best friend came to visit with flowers, a listening ear and, most importantly, a bit of normality for me!
 Nice crisp walk with furry girl to meet my other friend and didn't get soaked in rain, as remembered bobble hat!
 Stomach healing very nicely, only teeny bits of trapped wind left, DH will be very pleased! 

 Still no results or costs from hospital after private lap and oophorectomy (what a word!  )


----------



## MissMayhem

Oh and goingforthemiracle, I hope that you're doing ok, can understand why you're scared   xx
Deedee, I LOVE the thought of your strut to Staying Alive, reminded me of a dear friend  and put a smile on my face! And I agree that this is the best age for us.  I deliberately avoided getting pregnant in my 20s as I was too selfish back then, would give anything for my baby now, even my Saturday morning lie-ins and three hour baths! 

Who was writing a book? Am I confusing threads? If it's here, good luck!  I would love to write a book, always looking for the inspiration and confidence to do it though.xx


----------



## Molly99

Three hour baths MissMayhem, ah what I wouldn't do for that right now.  I dribble like Homer Simpson at the thought of hot water!  I miss baths most of all.

 Ah joy and happiness my old friends, I remember what you feel like now  
 Scary expensive supplement regime is paying off, humongous improvement in ewcm (sorry!) and no ovulation on day 10.  Day 12 now and still no peak.  Think that I manage 100g of protein now too.  Happy, happy
 DH is away on a course so won't be tempted to bd every day, will actually be able to leave it 36 hours which is how it should be with his sperm.  He should be back just in time  

    shock horror.  No grrr this morning.  I honestly can't remember the last time I felt like this.  It has been years


----------



## Dory10

Great egg count Hazel.  Glad you're feeling brighter Molly.   Mon, hope you get to see Dh soon.  Jenbal great news on your embies.


 Went to the gym for the first time since before I had Joseph and it was good.
 Managed to get through to one of the hospitals and chased up our appointment so hopefully it will come through soon.
 Lovely walk to Post Office to send back unsuitable pressie.

 Over 30 mins on hold to mobile phone company!


----------



## Helend75

I'm going to have to look up this 30 day challenge...

 Managed to go for a swim after work
 Managed to pop to the classroom next door for a slice of birthday cake during which time my small group of GCSE students didn't start chatting!
 have some of my chocs left to enjoy tonight, but then that's it, no more chocolate in the house - eeeek!!

 it's gone 8pm & although I managed a swim I've still some books to Mark and planning to do and want to be in bed for 10pm - I feel something may give!!


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

:-D LOVE LOVE LOVE. my new car
:-D won £15. at the bingo
:-D my weight has stayed the same after being on holiday last week and eatin (enjoying) everything i shouldn't
:-(  napro consultant will cost me £360! suppose it will be worth it if i get answers


----------



## M0ncris

Hello all

 managed to network successfully for work despite being nervous
 finally did a piece of work that I've been putting off for ages
 enjoying sitting down after standing up for ages

 af massively late, grrrr!

Mon
Xx


----------



## Dory10

It's peak of the week day everyone.

 I got one of the replies that I've been waiting for.
 Got 2 loads of washing dry outside and it smells lovely.
 DH's response when I was glum about my grr .

  Had to go to the dentist and have to go back on Friday for a filling.


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

got up in time.to getmy friend a  new dog
 got said new dog
 had a friend bring her daughter round for haf an hoir
 feeling down after realising i should be 33 weeks now and instead im on slimming world


----------



## Sarapd

Good evening ladies.  Hope everyone is ok.

 Went to a fab firework display 
 My Mum gave me £21 as a third share of our lottery win on Saturday
 It's my Friday tomorrow - my first week of working compressed hours

 Went to a meeting today and people were trying to offload their work onto me

MOncris - how is the new house? I didn't know you lived in Cardiff - I live about 10 miles from there.

Molly - how are you doing? Bet you're glad of your heating tonight

Hazel - hope you had good news today?

Helen - well done on going for a swim. Hope you managed to find sone chocolate.

Dory - hope you're not aching too much after the gym

jdm4tth3ws - sending you a hug

Love to you all.

Sara. xx


----------



## Sarapd

Knew I'd forget someone - MissMayhem - hope you're finally starting to feel btter after your op.

Sara. xx


----------



## HazelW

All our embryos have survived overnight so we're still on track for ET on Saturday.
 I had a cheeky chocolate bar at work this afternoon and it was yummy!
 We did sparklers when I got home with DD and she loved it. So cute.


 Last night, DD was all quiet in her indoor playhouse thing and when I went to see what she was up to, she was drawing lines on her legs and arms with felt tip.  I asked her why she'd done it and she said she wanted to look like a tiger.  Which was funny until they wouldn't wash off and she had to go to nursery looking like a ragamuffin!


----------



## rubster

Hello ladies!!!!!

This is a great idea - can I join in?!?!?!?!

 I had a great study day at my mums in front of her open fire
 Today is cleaner day so the house is spotless
 It was really bright, sunny and cold today - my favourite winter weather!!!!

 My knee is acting up, I may need to go to physio again, I want to start training right away so need to get it sorted!!!!!!!

R xxx


----------



## Molly99

Cuddles with dogs in bed, house up in the clouds
 Just ordered a big wood stove in time for winter
 DH back from his course tonight

  Still no major   to report.  Day 14 and still no ovulation, I've not made it past day 10/11 in a year or so!  Still thinking it's good but maybe it won't happen this month (hopeful signs still though)


----------



## Dory10

jdm4tth3ws big hug  

 Finally got a hospital appointment date.
 Got some new exercises to try at the gym (bet I'll feel it tomorrow).
 Took the bull by the horns.

 Got to go to the inlaws for MIL's birthday and I'm cooking - that's fine but nothing we do is ever quite good enough...


----------



## Mrs_F

Hmm... Lots to be thankful for in my life, but today has had several lows... Which one deserves my GRR?!

 it's the weekend tomorrow
 I did a good stint of paperwork today
 I have discovered BBQ flavour Llama snacks... And they are delicious!

 toddler projectile vomiting over dinner... Yuck. And the knock-on problems of having had a puking toddler is a nightmare... Eurgh!


----------



## Molly99

I love Llama snacks too 

 DH home
 Only hours to go until the weekend
 Feeling positive that I will have a good work day today

 A woman who was ridiculously over sharing about her pregnancy and boasting how fertile she was to me for hours has just joined our work fertility network.  She might have a really good reason but I feel like leaving it now, it was a safe place from people like her.


----------



## Sarapd

I love my new working hours - Fridays off
 I've made fairy cakes and licked the bowl
 DH has finally got round to fixing the shower after 6 years

 I've had a horrible allergy attack which has completely wiped me out

Happy Friday everyone.

Sara. xx


----------



## deedee_spark

Sarapd - allergy attack doesn't sound good.  Have you had your immunes tested?
Molly99 - if only we had the courage to turn round to these fertile boasting women and say, 'You may be super fertile, but at least I'm not a bore.' I'd avoid her if I were you.

  Persuaded to join ******* by friends. In less than 24 hours I have 33 followers and I only know 5 of them. Bonus, you can avoid hearing about the super fertile by not following fertility stuff... and it's so much fun! 
  My friend is going to copy edit my book proposal. Yay! Was very worried about my grammar.
  Morning affirmations are working so far, and I feel good even though I have PMS. "Today's thoughts create my future, I am in charge."  

 ******* has distracted me. I keep getting tweets and I don't have the self restraint to ignore them. Did I really need to look at the John Lewis Christmas advert? Or read about Brook Shields... No, I didn't!


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

still loving my new car
 took eldest to the dentist for a filling. was nice spending some time with him
 younger boys have made a cardboard marble run 

 2 women announced their pregnancies this morning


----------



## HazelW

Had a lovely time at soft play this afternoon

 ET tomorrow.

 Mentioned to my clinic that my multiple sclerosis sometimes means I can't feel that I need to pee until I'm desperate and then I can't hold it, and they've booked me in the first slot so I don't get held up.



 I've been really ratty with dh today and every time I try and apologise he just irritates me more! So he probably deserves the grumpiness!


----------



## Jenbal

HazelW- good luck for ET. Jdm4tth3ws- somebody announced their pregnancy at work today too.horrible feeling!

 I had ET yesterday 2xblasts on board
 it's Friday, I have DH and our dog snuggled up watching Australian master chef
 cheese on toast for dinner because I'm being too lazy to cook

   the 30 minute lecture we had explaining that I am far far far too young to have twins and would have lots of issues giving birth before my ET...well thanks doc, let's see if I can actually get pregnant first!!


----------



## Dory10

Hazel - Good luck with ET, Jenbal - Good luck for 2ww.

 My filling has been done.
 Did yoga.
 Went to the gym.

  My face is still numb and I've had to watch and smell Dh eating his yummy chippy tea with none for me!


----------



## M0ncris

Hi all,

Congrats Jenbal, good luck with et Hazel.

Sara, my dh has just moved to Cardiff, he is on tour so I'll be spending my weekends there (unless tx gets in the way)

 I've officially started natural FET
 I got to stroke a lovely friendly cat today
 I'm seeing dh soon

 not allowed to do my 30 day challenges now I've started tx.  Thank goodness a couple of friends have mailed/spoken to me about other options!

Mon
Xx


----------



## Mrs_F

Ooh what a lovely positive thread this is...  Mon, good luck with your FET x

 i survived the last of my 'difficult' things to do in my diary, now it's all lovely fun and frolics until christmas

 my mum is cooking my favourite things for me this weekend nom nom

 christmas shopping is coming along nicely  

 DH is away now for two weeks... Booooo


----------



## M0ncris

Thanks Mrs F, can't believe you are doing so well with Xmas shopping.  I think I've got 1 thing and no ideas, which is worse!   

Mon
Xx


----------



## HazelW

I've got 2 blasts on board, who we've named Salt and Pepper.
 I had a nap this afternoon while dd was at Nanny's.
 I'm off to the fireworks later.


 Our clinic froze one of our excellent quality blasts without asking me first. I've got the other one, plus a medium quality one back, leaving me one excellent and one medium on ice, but still, it would have been nice to be consulted first.


----------



## star17

Hello everyone!

   went for a run - have made it to week six of coach to 5k!
 bonfire night......I love fireworks!
 it's the weekend!!

 feel absolutely shattered for no good reason!!


----------



## Dory10

Good luck Hazel! 

 I can feel my face again.
 Went for my first proper swim since April, twas good.
 Started my Christmas shopping.

 Not able to go for a walk as it has tipped it down all day.


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

i drove all the way to buxton with minimal help from dh 
 
new pup is adorable
 big pup (10.5 yrs) seems to be coping
 
childerbeasts wont leave the new pup alone grrr


----------



## Dory10

And for today...

 I bought my poppy today to remember another Joseph, killed during WW1.
 I've planted lots of the snowdrops we had to move as we've been changing the garden.
 When I saw a tiny newborn, I didn't feel sad or angry, I smiled and thought 'that will be me one day' - don't know where that came from but it was such a nice feeling.

  Kamikaze pheasants running out into the road, stay in the chuffing wood you daft birds!


----------



## HazelW

I met up with some good friends and their boys for coffee this morning.
 It's my dad's birthday today so I saw him, my mum, my brother, his children and his wife, who seemed sober today, which is good (for her!)
  I managed not to tell anyone about having two embryos on board today!  Apart from my parents, none of them know and I wanted to keep it that way but I was worried it would slip out!


 Dd bit me and hit me in the garden centre this morning because I wouldn't buy her an ice cream. In my defence, she had already been on the carousel and the miniature railway and I didn't want to spend any more money.  We left with her firmly clamped under my arm!


All my grrrrs seem to be about dd in some way or another.  I'll try and do better tomorrow.  I'm fully aware how lucky I am to have her and should focus on the good stuff, not the bad, but man, that child can push my buttons!  I apologise whole heartedly to any of you who are wishing I would shut up and that you'd love to be in my shoes.  No offence meant.


8 sleeps to go until MY OTD, 9 until the clinics weirdly worked out one. I'm going with mine,


----------



## Sarapd

DH and me painted the lounge and dining room and they look great
 I'm making a lovely roast dinner
 Starting to get into the Christmas spirit now I've seen the Coke advert

 I've been feeling so rough since my allergy attack I haven't done any exercise and I have been eating chocolate and cake like there is no tomorrow - really need to get a grip as the weight is creeping back on

Love to everyone.

Sara. xx


----------



## Helend75

I forgot where to find this thread & have been struggling with lots of grrrrs of late.. 
Anyway, I'm back & a bit chirpier!

 OH found the nice brownie stall in town when I assumed it wouldn't be there so ditched the diet & enjoyed some delicious choc brownie. Sooner to buy a slice or 2 than gorge on a whole tray!!

 Also on the subject of food I had a 30% voucher off breakfast at cafe rouge so we did without lunch and had a late breakfast out

 I'm in a whole better place than I was yesterday when I was sat against a wall crying! Think the sleep deprivation & bad day are behind me 

 Haven't really pulled my weight this weekend & really was irrational yesterday. Probably brewing all week, but not nice to have had OH suffer for my skewed frame of mind.


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

playing with Walter
 took old boy mitch for a walk
 yummy lunch
 due on shortly and having bad pmt. sbnapping at dh, the boys, biting my tongue where my mum is concerned. she really rubbed me up the wrong way. felt about 14 yrs old again. with little gems she imparted. which is why i abandoned house and responsibilites and took my old pup a walk.


----------



## Mrs_F

Mmmm mums homemade coffee and walnut cake 
 My beautiful boy makes my heart smile
 enjoyed a multi tasking evening of tv and a little bit of work and some online catching up

 I appear to not fit in my trousers! Eeek Not sure if its 2nd pregnancy popping, or too much cake and goodies! 

have a good week ahead y'all x


----------



## bobbinhead

oh i need this thread. 

 day 27 of quitting smoking and doing well
 Office work mostly up to date
 new dog to walk so extra pennys for treatment

 still waiting on egg share match, only been 5 weeks yet driving me nuts


----------



## M0ncris

felt loads better today
 went shopping for some new clothes, it's been too long
 dh in London with me

 work encroached on both weekend days, not happy!

Mon
Xx


----------



## star17

went to a christening (DH godparent) and saw lots of friends
 made the train despite being rather late leaving.....
 made lots of plans to see friends in the new year.

 didn't make it for a run........


----------



## MissMayhem

Been AWOL for a bit and the grrrs have crept up so have enjoyed reading yours to get me back a little positivity. Too many since my last post to speak to you all individually but  to those who need them and good luck to Jenbal and Hazel (and anyone I've missed, sorry).

*sarapd* really hope you're feeling a bit better, licking the bowl though??! Mmmmmm!  *Hazel* I LOVE how naughty your toddler is, your grrrrs about her always make me smile, the naughtier the better!  *Molly* am so sorry about uber fertile, stay here with us where you are safe.  Love that you have your face back *Dory*! And *deedeespark* "Today's thoughts create my future, I am in charge." I LIKE it! Impressed by your bridgetjonesesque ******* escapades also, makes me smile. Does this mean you have a Mark Darcy?! If so, am jealous! 

Right, thinking cap on....

 Replacement (ruddy expensive) doggy food arrived just in time after original online purchase went AWOL.
 Horizontal rain during fireworks display discouraged us but elevated car parking on hill meant could watch in warm, and dry, and with chips. Mmmmm!
 Thunder storm tonight; power cut: silence, blinds open and watching lightning show. Beautiful. And still managed to catch last episode of Downton! 

 Many. But, to summarise, other people exercising control over my future, my finances, my emotional well-being and my temper!


----------



## Molly99

Had a humongous walk up a vertical tor yesterday with DH, old dog and young pup
 Received new toy from work today, exciting
 8th modem in 6 months died of fright at a tiny clap of thunder but modem no. 6 still works a little

 DH has serious man flu.  Good grief


----------



## Dory10

Looks like people have had busy weekends...

 Got an unexpected email which was good.
 Got some random extra bonus costa points from a survey I did ages ago which was really short and took about a minute to complete.
 Cleaned the house from bottom to top.


Not a grr but a sob 

 Heard the children in need song for the first time and had a good old blub in the car.


----------



## bobbinhead

did a big food shop, as we were at risk of starving to death
 changed the bed so really looking forward to that tonight
 clinic said my bloods are back and im officially on donor register

 Asda stopped stocking my calin+ yoghurt's and really spoiled my day


----------



## HazelW

Evening all.


 I'm about to order chinese as neither of us can be bothered to cook any dinner and I've just got in from work.
 Had some cramping today which I'm hoping is a good sign.
 My mum and dad looked after my poorly girl when she got sent home from nursery after she was extravagantly sick two hours after getting there.


 See third yay! Poor little thing. All she's managed to eat and keep down today is one cream cracker, a tiny bit of squash, half a cup of milk and some Calpol.


----------



## rubster

Its one of those days ladies. 3 Grrs and barely a yey

 feel totally depressed. Cried onand off. Depression really bad, thinking of my dad and all failed IVFs
 Bucketed down raining all day
 My back and knees are sore. Need to do my exercises

   Had a lovely chat with an old friend tonight who made me feel OK. Good, actually. 

Hopefully tomorrow everything will look a bit brighter

R xxx


----------



## Sarapd

Really enjoyed my abs class tonight
 Realised I'd actually done more of an assignment than I'd thought for my foundation degree
 Saw some photos of the cutest kitten ever

 Terrified of how busy this week is

Hope everyone is ok.

Sara. xx


----------



## Parky77

I love this thread, it's made me smile loads

 Mother in law on the mend after a knee replacement op
 Started telling people at work that I am leaving and they were happy for me, but it feels good that I'll be missed!
 I spoke to my new boss today I think I'll really like her, she told me I'm allowed to wear dresses and nail varnish to work - I have never had a job where I could do that!

 I caught up on Downton, which was amazing/emotional but also the series finale so no more until the Christmas special!  Also only 4 out of 14 sleeps done till test day!


----------



## Molly99

Sending you huge hugs Rubster, I'm always here if you need a shoulder lovely xxx

 Stupid broadband, perhaps the fourth engineer coming might actually find the problem
 Naughty pups on walk being extra cuddly now
 New stove arrives tomorrow

 I have absolutely had it with DH.  It is just a cold for heaven's sake, it doesn't excuse downright grumpiness and rudeness


----------



## Dory10

Went for a swim.
 Got the ironing done.
 Kettle is on for a nice cup of tea.

 My bracelet broke.


----------



## HazelW

Molly - hope your DH is feeling better! They're such wimps when they're I'll, like big kids!

 DD was feeling much better this afternoon so rode her bike to the park.
 Said park has been redesigned and has a zip wire and all sorts of fun things.
 I'm off to nursery parents evening shortly, where they give you dinner and, if you ask nicely, some to take home for lunch tomorrow as well!!

 I had to collect beer cans, energy drink cans and tobacco pouches from around the park because some people don't appreciate or respect new things. Well, I didn't HAVE to, but it's all about keeping the community a nicer place.


----------



## M0ncris

home at a more reasonable time
 saw the poppies yesterday (amazing)
 enjoying my book

 work is annoying

Mon
Xx


----------



## MissMayhem

My furry friend made me laugh tonight, talking to me to beg for the leftover fishcake in the kitchen!
 Just found the last twix biscuit in the cupboard, mmm!
 (Block your ears *Molly*!) Had a deliciously long bubble bath.

 Surgery bill wiped out funds for treatment. 

MissM xx


----------



## Helend75

My entries are going to be sporadic (if someone has recently written and it's on the opening she then there's a good chance that I'll remember!) 

 A neighbouring property has flashed up on an email alert as being for sale (who doesn't like a nosey around different properties - I could spend all day on Rightmove!!).

 got an unexpected free period when one class didn't show up (a tony bit if a grrr too, but the lesson I planned can wait so mixed news)'

 bought some children in need deeply boppers for a colleague & I to wear on Friday.

 have had an unrealistic amount of work handed to me to complete in an even shorter timeframe. Directed by someone who I've little respect for in a newly received management responsibility that I care little for. Debating relinquishing the extra money as this is just going to make me miserable - and I've had enough of feeling miserable!!


----------



## Molly99

Remembered that I am on duty from today and did my handover all on time and everything!
 Looks like nice weather so might not get called in
 Have hopes that fourth engineer might fix the electricity surges

 Not speaking to DH and now I _really _ want a bath (I couldn't block my ears MissMayhem, the merest mention of hot water has me salivating!


----------



## rubster

Hello all,
Feeling better today (thanks Molly!!) so
It'll be 3 yeys and only 1 grrr

 I just had a delicious frittata for lunch after picking up the plans for our house pending doing a job.....
 going to head over to my sisters for tea - her daughter and mine adore each other
 had a really good first meeting with the mum of a boy I will start working therapeutically with in the new year

 forgot to take something out to defrost for dinner!!


----------



## Sarapd

The day I was dreading is over and it wasn't too bad
 I'm meeting a work colleague and she is bringing champagne
 M&S chocolate clementines are gorgeous

 I'm stuck on a packed train and people are glaring at me for taking up 2 seats with my luggage but can't get to the luggage racks


----------



## Dory10

Ah no Sara packed trains are no fun!  Helend75, have you book marked the thread, might help you remember?

 Picked up a few Christmas presents.
 Had a cup of tea out with my mum.
 Having chicken and chips for tea.

  Am incapable of making any decisions and forgot my own phone number.


----------



## star17

Hello everyone - happy Wednesday!

 good appointment at ARGC - they are the clinic for me!  They had read all of my notes and were fully up to speed.  Excellent!
 went for a run.......slowly getting better!
 got a large project finished today - phew!

  people trying to duck out of doing work........really?!


----------



## Dragonfly32

This is such a great idea!!

 got our GP to order our virology screening tests and my AMH test. Turns out he was on the board who voted to abolish IVF on the NHS in our area, it seemed he felt a tad guilty...
 watching my puppy chase a spider up the wall and then eat it...evening entertainment sorted.
 went for a nice evening walk with puppy and now feel I have earned a night in with my two very supportive friends... malteasers and minstrals!

 been feeling rather unfulfilled with life, so many life expectations and lots of feelings of failure.


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

For yesterday as today is unplanned as yet. 
 met my friends from home ed and had a lovely time
 watching my middle son playing with an asd child and realising i am ok with his suspected asd
kids are accepting xbox rules and even turning it off at the correct time without complaint
 listening to my pup cry and howl cos he wants to come to bed with me and my other dog but he cant as he isnt housetrained and cant climb the stairs yet


----------



## Molly99

apart from a tissue massacre, the house survived little pups longest home alone
 egg and chips for tea
 monster movie planned

 of all the people in my team, my boss asked me to arrange a baby visit to the office.  Reminded him that these things aren't always joyous and now feel really embarrassed and the biggest party pooper in town (even though he was lovely)

Can I add a 

 worried about a friend and want to send her a big hug and tell her that she's strong and amazing x


----------



## Dory10

One of my sister's presents arrived today.
 Bargains in IKEA, candles even cheaper than normal.
 One appointment down, 2 to go.

 Part of my internet order arrived without a delivery note so have spent ages on the phone trying to sort it out.


----------



## Sarapd

My busy week in work is over
 I don't have to get up for work tomorrow
 Looking forward to a quiet relaxing night in tonight

 Can't believe the amount of junk I've eaten this week and how bloated and awful I feel


----------



## HazelW

it's the start of my long weekend 

 No work until Wednesday!

 I had KFC for lunch and it was AMAZING!

 I've been on the dullest training in the universe today, on Personality Disorders. If anyone had offered me the chance to leave but said they would have to chop my arm off, I'd have given them a leg as well!


----------



## rubster

Ha ha ha Hazel, what does it say about me that I would LOVE to spend the whole day learning about personality disorders!!!!!!!

My day today:

 Took my daughter and niece/nephew to see Alexanders terrible sh*t awful day (not real title) which was REALLY GOOD. We were the only ones in cinema so laughed all the way through and danced round the cinema at the end
 Had a lovely dinner made for me by sis in law (spag bol)
 Had my car serviced. Finally.

 BUCKETED down rain all day! Soaked!


----------



## M0ncris

Hello all,

Molly I hope your friend is ok.

 appointment went well at clinic
 had a lovely time in the library looking at lots of books I could read
 today's 1:2:1 with my staff member didn't go as badly as expected

 blood tests have expired at the clinic so another £130 poorer and said blood tests were really painful after they couldn't find a vein properly and poked around in my arm for ages, then moved to the other arm.  Ouch!

Mon
Xx


----------



## Molly99

Crisp sunny morning
 Sent a text to an old friend
 skin seems to have massively improved on DHEA

 Had a terrible night overheating and having nightmares.  I shouted 'you [email protected]' at the top of my lungs, I never swear!  I have developed nightime tourettes


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

finally some money in my account and ive been able to buy food and animal stuff
 boys been painting a gaming board and will be making terrain, so easy day for me
 Walter and Mitch asleep on my knee
 cant think of any grrr's - how good is thay


----------



## deedee_spark

We have sold £76.03 of stuff on ebay in the last week. 
 People on FF have been super nice helping me resolve my dramas this week.
 In one week I have gained 204 followers of *******. I only know 6 of those people. ******* is a fun escape. LOL.

My DH is very poorly from a stomach bug which has been made 100 times worse by antibiotics we are both taking. He's in bed. He doesn't get man-flu. He soldiers on pretending he is fine usually. It must be bad, and we won't be able to TTC this month because of the antibiotic issue.


----------



## Dory10

Good gym session.
 Sorted out some old clothes for the recycling bin.
 Cooking a random assortment of snacks from the freezer for tea.

 Got to return some of my internet order to the store tomorrow.


----------



## M0ncris

Hi all,

 presentation sprung on me went ok
 napped in the afternoon
 spent time with dh

 not feeling great, very tired and a bit sneezy...

Mon
Xx


----------



## Dory10

This is for Saturday

Hope you're feeling better soon Mon.

 Returned all the items without an issues.
 Had a yummy brie and grape sandwich for lunch.
 Went for a sneaky swim and spa.

 A delivery man left a neighbour's parcel outside our house (even though we weren't in) now she's gone out and I'm concerned as it says the item is perishable but I don't want to open it as it isn't ours so have left it outside as it is too big for a fridge - why don't they read the address labels properly!


----------



## jend0906

Dory, I love this idea! I need to think more about the positives in my days.

 an unexpected extra day off from work today (I live abroad, so our weekend days are Friday and Saturday)
 finally started protocol for fet
 got the most amazing, lovely text from my boss (a new job)

 whilst I'm glad to be starting with fet protocol, I am so so anxious and nervous about the outcome. This is my last attempt with OE as I have had 2 bad episodes of OHSS so will not be putting my body through any more fresh cycles.


----------



## Dory10

Hi Jen, lovely to see you, sending lots of luck for this FET xxx

 Weekly shop done.
 Had to laugh at 2 women physically fighting over a reduced loaf in TESCOs, one at each end pulling until it ripped and bread fell all over the floor.
 DH and I had a lovely comment about our relationship.

 Got lots of household jobs to do, cleaning, washing, ironing...


----------



## Sarapd

Dory - I cannot believe people were fighting over a loaf of bread.  What is the world coming to?!

 Been for a run tonight
 Made some butternut squash soup for lunch this week and it smells like the best yet - I'm always looking for new recipes for this!
 Feeling very positive about starting my healthy eating and fitness regime this week

 After me being away for work a lot of last week, DH is away most of this week

Happy Sunday to everyone.

Sara. xx


----------



## Dory10

The whole house is clean and tidy(ish).
 I got my new programme from the gym.
 Think I've managed to sort some things out.

No grr today just a  

 That tomorrow's hospital apt goes ok.


----------



## HazelW

I've got one huge    today -     


No


----------



## bobbinhead

Sperm ordered!
 Got loads of work done today
 Good chat and laugh with my Mum

 Got to work on what was my day off


----------



## Clara01

I will see my little nephew again in just a few weeks.
 A gloomy but dry day, so DH and I could go for a long walk after work.
 Will go back "home" for Christmas, can't wait!

 I would like to   my GP! He is just useless.

Congrats for your BFP, HazelW!


----------



## Helend75

Have kept up with swimming every other day - even though I may be shattered at the end of the day
 My mum has said she'll likely come stay tomorrow night (that will be tomorrow's grrrr!!!)
 I've picked up a reading hour on my timetable. I'm enjoying my book & it's a good class so I model good behaviour by reading a book I enjoy.  Wish all lessons were like this (though it's not my subject specialism).

 I'm tired from the weekends activities & resenting how much I'm working. The pressure is getting me down. The joys of working in a special measures school...


----------



## Dory10

Congratulations Hazel!  

 That today's appointment had no nasty surprises and that my little man didn't suffer & we did everything we possibly could for him.
 That I will always be a mummy even though he isn't here with me.
 That I have an amazing husband.

No grrs just a   thank you


----------



## star17

Dory - that is lovely - big hugs.  

 starting monitoring cycle tests tomorrow!
 only a few weeks left until Christmas break!
 husband is cooking.......

 had norovirus or something similar - grim, grim, grim!!


----------



## M0ncris

Hazel, congrats.  Jen, good luck.

Hello everyone else 

 boss is off on holiday tomorrow
 home at a reasonable hour
 woke up with dh

 clinic messed up with dh who almost left London without signing consents and getting bloods done resulting in me getting very shirty on the phone with them.  I hate getting shirty!

Mon
Xx


----------



## Sarapd

Sending you a big hug.

😄 Went to a conference today and avoided the bacon rolls and buffet lunch in favour of my healthy one
😄 Forced myself to go to a Spin class and quite enjoyed it
😄 It's halfway through my working week

😒 My boss wants me to discipline someone I manage but refuses to do the same to someone he manages


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

good evening ladies

 middle child helped plan and shop for his upcoming birthday party
 I'm enjoying seeing kids progression on online learning site
 got a lie in now we don't have school schedules to stick to
 bust up between eldest child and DH and as usual I'm caught in the crossfire


----------



## jend0906

managed to sort out my local driving license (needed ready for when new car is ready)
 extra day off on Sunday turned into a whole week off!
 just over half way through the first part of protocol - norethisterone to bring on AF.

 found out the reason for being told by my boss not to come into work is that some bright spark contractor in the area decided to cut down trees. This meant that snakes then made their way up the mountain that my office is on and needed the environment police to deal with it. A little worried about going back now!!

Hazel - congrats!!!

Dory - I'm so glad the appointment has put your mind at rest about some of the issues. Lots of love.

Moncris - sorry the clinic made you get shirty, hope everything is sorted now!


----------



## Dory10

Jen - I am not very good with snakes, I hope you can stay away until they have slithered off to a new home!

 A first Christmas pressie for DH has arrived and looks good, now to hide it...
 A nice swim this morning.
 Done a great heap of ironing.

 That some of the things I wanted to order on line have sold out.


----------



## M0ncris

Hello all,

Thanks Jen, good luck with the snakes!

 clinic redeemed themselves today with me by calling back super quick and with dh yesterday by being very efficient 
 boss has gone on holiday
 great meeting and our charity got a free iPad donated!

 I may have ovulated and the pee sticks may not have picked it up.  Grrrrr

Mon
Xx


----------



## rubster

Morning ladies!

My YAYS:

 Found out on ** that an old BF had his second baby and didn't burst into tears, actually felt pleased for him as I trampled on his heart in a major way. Peace at last
 Am going to London for a course, NOT IVF!!!!!!!!!
 Will spend the evening with my fave Aunt, a strong wise woman who has lived 100 lives in one, who has managed to overcome unbelievable obstacles and still wear a smile every day

 Have parent teacher meeting at 2.50, flight is at 5. Am I mad?!?!??!


----------



## Dory10

Took my mum out for a cuppa.
 Had a lovely long swim.
 Today was a dry mild day.

 The quote to repair my bracelet is almost as much as it was to buy new so I won't be having it repaired.


----------



## star17

Hello all 

 I am starting to feel better!!  Woohoo!!
 My husband has just asked me if I want to go to St Lucia....er...yes!
 First meal since getting ill tonight.....yummy sausage and mash!

 work is too tough at the moment


----------



## M0ncris

Hi all,

 home early today
 reasonably productive day
 looking forward to curling up with a book

 ovulation sticks are terrible and have caused me lots of stress.  

Mon
Xx


----------



## HazelW

Nice productive day at work, even though I had to eat every couple of hours as I was starving all day.
 DH is going away for the weekend and dd is going to her cousins birthday cinema trip on Sunday so I'll get the house all to myself for a few hours! I've not had any time just to myself for about 2 years!
 Had maccy ds for dinner (very nutritious!).


 Dd stole my chips and now I'm hungry again! I'm going to end up trapped in the house, like one of those huge, obese American women where they have to take down the wall to get them out.


----------



## jend0906

I finished a book last night so got a new one to start tonight
 had a lovely late lunch with mum 
finally got to video call with my sis and baby niece tonight

 not sure we'll be able to get the new car now until jan/feb as the bank will only offer 80% of the loan

Moncris - sorry the sticks are causing stress

Star - did your DH really need to ask?? When will you go?
Dory - sorry to hear about the bracelet


----------



## Sarapd

Weekend starts now for me
 I've done really well on my healthy eating and fitness regime this week
 The thing I'd been dreading in work wasn't as bad as I expected

 Very disappointing supper from the freezer tonight

Star - I love St Lucia - it's where DH and I first went on holiday together and we went back for our honeymoon.  

Lots of love to everyone.

Sara. xx


----------



## star17

Thanks everyone - any ideas on where to stay welcomed!

I hope you are all well.  I like the way a lot of our posts are about food!  The way to our hearts?!

 it's the weekend!  Thank The Lord!
 I continue to feel better.  I had cheese on toast for lunch and it didn't kill me!
 house is nice and tidy and washing on the go (I am so old and sad, but that makes me very happy!).

 work continues to be a pain.


----------



## Sarapd

Star - I've stayed in Windjammer Landing, Discovery and Le Sport - all very different.  Le Sport's strapline in "Give us your body for a week and we'll give you back your mind" - they're not wrong.  I used to come back so chilled from there.  When I was single, I'd treat myself to a fortnight there one a year!  Could really do with it now!

 First mince pie of the year - it feels lke Christmas now!
 Looking forward to a quiet night in
 My cat has learnt a new trick of tapping me with her paw when I stop stroking her reminding me to carry on - it's very cute

 Having a meltdown at the physio this morning when she told me my tennis elbow is caused by my bad posture - you try having good posture with size 32H boobs! 

Happy Friday everyone.

Sara.


----------



## Dory10

Happy Friday everyone!

Star - Glad you're on the mend.  Mon - Hope you got sorted at the clinic.  Sara - Bless you I'm 32F and that's a pain at times so can only imagine H!

 A long gym session.
 Crossed off a few things on my 'to do' list.
 Sold some maternity clothes on ebay.

 Someone hasn't paid for the stuff they won on ebay.


----------



## jend0906

bought myself a malteser advent calendar today
 had a lovely roast dinner
 managed to resist eating rubbish all day

Hmm all mine are food related today Star!

 Stupid kid stamped on my foot while out shopping. Was too busy messing about!


----------



## rubster

We got married in st Lucia! St james morgan Bay. Was a surprise for me- dh knew I wanted to get married but what with all the treatment we just didn't know when- so he surprised me. Just me him and dd!! It was totally faaaaaaaaaab 

 finished my course in london which was v interesting
 am staying over with lovely friends tonight
 my jeans are lovely and loose after a sugar free(ish) month!

 have to get up mega early to catch the train


----------



## Dory10

Had a good swim this morning.
 A good FF friend is PUPO.
 Had a nice cuppa.

 A grey and miserable day.


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

printed off lesson plans for next week
 used my slow cooker and the stew was delish 
 recorded pup chasing a plastic ball around the room
 cant find vidoe on my phone of pup chasing ball


----------



## Dory10

Hope everyone's ok and had a good weekend.


 Changed the bed so nice clean sheets tonight.
 Weekly shop done so we have some food again.
 Managed to get the towels washed and dried.

 Can't find the cheese I thought I'd bought - not sure where it ended up but it's not on my receipt so probably dropped out the trolley!


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

Beautiful sunday dinner. aldi ready to cook turkey, roast potatoes done in fry light, carrots, brocoli, swcn and peas with lashings of gravy
 my mum stayed all afternoon and played tri-onimos. such a giggle
 kids researching minecraft and disney infinity, both really calm
 tomorrows monday and i dont want today to end!


----------



## star17

Ooh Dory - fresh sheets - you are so right that is a good thing!

 yummy roast chicken (see more food posts!).  Am with you jdm4tth3ws - your Sunday dinner sounds fab!).  
 helping my friend redesign his pub.  Much fun!
 having a relaxing day doing nothing!

 struggling with more waiting.........


----------



## Sarapd

I've finally got round to sending my new patient questionnaires to Prague Fertility Centre and Gennet for our appointments next month
 I've bought some lovely warm winter boots
 First sherry of the festive season

 I was too tired to go for a run tonight

I've also got clean sheets tonight.  Hope everyone has had a lovely weekend.

Sara. xx


----------



## M0ncris

Hi Ladies,

 I am PUPO, my embryo survived defrosting so that's my 3 yeay's

 sore bottom from gestone, I'm out of practice...

Mon
X


----------



## HazelW

DD went to the cinema with her cousins this morning so I had some lovely time all on my own.
 DH was away for the night so I had an uninterrupted sleep because he wasn't putting the TV on in the middle of the night and waking me up.
 My house was lovely and warm today so I could look out at all the rain and feel cosy.

 Missed DD and DH.


----------



## Giulia77

I found this thread that is great
 i preapered a delicious rice with pumpkin (well...to be honest my slow cooker did it ;-)
 things with our boys seem to be easier (fingers crossed)

:-( cervical pain all week end


----------



## jend0906

finished norethisterone tablets last night. Praying AF turns up on time, actually it HAS to arrive on Friday as I've left no room for a change in schedule with my flights ect!!
 Christmas tree has been bought
 just booked an airport hotel for the day of ET and night before I fly back to Jordan

 I'm currently anxious about the schedule, if AF arrives too early or too late I'll need to change flights etc which means more money! Fet usually goes exactly to plan though so fingers crossed


----------



## rubster

bought Xmas lights for the front of the house
 went for a run
 nice new jeans still look nice

 haven't spoken to my mother after a silly misunderstanding yesterday


----------



## Dory10

Met up with a very nosy friend who today wasn't too nosy.
 Cold and bright day, lovely weather for a walk.
 Cleaned the house from top to bottom.

 Need to stop having brain niggles.


----------



## jend0906

Sorry I have an extra   today.

Just found out I have to do a driving theory test tomorrow. All the paperwork for a Jordanian licence is all done, so just need to pass the test. It's been 18 years since I did my UK theory test so feeling very nervous that I won't pass, not sure how different it will be in this country!


----------



## star17

Sorry Jen.....good luck. 

So my good things are:
Good PT session today - still weak, but getting there!
Nice thai soup for dinner
Finished my mountains of washing!!

Bad thing:
Am really really tired and have to be in an 8am train from euston - so up at 6....not a morning person.....


----------



## jdm4tth3ws

had a friend round to chat about home education
 all the family spent the day playing board games
 emailed peny about using clomid as i only ovulate 1 in every  2 cycles and she emailed straight back with a prescription 
 day 14 and no ovulation, think the biopsy and scratch has messed my cycle up


----------



## rubster

today is crazy tuesday! I take my daughter niece and nephew swimming
 meatballs for dinner
 Homeland tonight!!!!

 Just read the most unbelievably patronising post on here (another forum).


----------



## In sha Allah

Hi rubster nice to see a familiar name we cycled together in March hope all is well


----------



## In sha Allah

got my af
 got all my appointments in oft this cycle
 hubby keeps telling me he loves me

 no more fresh blood only darkish on panty liner (sorry tmi) got a feeling will have to ring hospital to re arrange day 21 will wait till tomorrow to see if blood flow starts so confused


----------



## rubster

Hi In Shallah! I thought I recognised you all right! I'm sorry your March cycle didn't work out - fingers crossed for future ones. I'm not continuing with treatment, we had enough. I feel OK about it, happy to get on with life


----------



## In sha Allah

Rubster I'm glad your happy and positive this is our second and last try 
I'm not mentally strong enough to cope with the whole process and that's before we've got the result lol
Treatment hasn't started and I'm already going mental as my af is playing up and my mind is playing games with me lol


----------



## Dory10

Jen - that's a nightmare, hope it goes ok! 

 Managed to get in at drs.
 Cooking chicken and roasted pepper pasta for tea.
 Have a lovely scented candle lit.

  Despite all my notes, history and AF bleeding I've had to do a pregnancy test at the drs  .


----------



## M0ncris

Hello all,

 in bed, hurray
 managed to get to clinic on time
 got home at a semi reasonable hour

   have to go back to the clinic for more medication...

Mon
Xx


----------



## HazelW

Had a productive day at work, for once!
  Used my Tesco fuelsave points and filled my car up for £30!
  DH had fed the animals and cleaned both toilets when I got home.




  Tomorrow is the 5th anniversary of my friend passing away from a life-long heart condition. He was 29. Please, everyone, if you aren't already, sign up to the donor register.


----------



## Mzmaary23

got told I couldstart my maternity early
 took my niece for night
 babys been fairly movey today

 depressions back wish it wasn't :/


----------



## Dory10

Bought the special star lights.
 Had a lovely dream about Joseph and possibly the future too.
  Saw our lovely specialist who has been so kind to us.

 Worrying about next week.


----------



## M0ncris

Hello,

 in bed, hurray
 no early start
 got a piece of work done that's been hanging round for ages

 grumpy and tired, work is hard

Mon
Xx


----------



## Dory10

Went for a swim.
 Some Christmas pressies arrived.
 Cooking something tasty for tea.

 Part of my order hasn't arrived yet, more chasing up tomorrow.


Hope everyone is ok.


----------



## rubster

DH has lost a total of 1.5 stone and looks like a total ride
 Made loads of dinners and stocked the freezer
 Bought our Xmas tree. 9 ft. Our playroom looks like the amazon!

 My mum has been diagnosed with demetia


----------



## star17

Rubster I am so sorry - that is too cruel.  I hope you and your mum are ok.

 got a large project finished!
 good pt session!
 scan tomorrow for monitoring cycle!!

 tummy still dodge!


----------



## jend0906

Rubster so sorry 

 AF arrived at the exact right time, so fet schedule right on track
 lining scan is booked
 Christmas tree is unpacked and assembled

 problems with the water and gas at home this morning. Sorted now though.


----------



## rubster

Thanks Jen and Star, v sweet of you. Bit of a shock and not a total chock, all at the same time. 

Yay's for today

 Lovely play date with SIL and mum from school and their bundle of kids
 Going to friends for dinner tonight
 Got a lovely mushy email from DH today

 DD asked "why can't you have a baby" as the gaggle of friends were leaving. Gently explained when they were all gone that while it's OK to be sad, we have to be happy with what we have... bless her


----------



## Dory10

Good session in the gym.
 Ordered a Black Friday bargain.
 Went to see my parents for the afternoon.

 An item I was waiting for and had paid for is now out of stock so I wont be getting it - I had to chase it up before they let me know and refunded.

I realize I sound like a shopaholic but am just doing lots of ordering for lots of people as I have the time (honest   )


----------



## star17

worked at home today....nice!
 had mid cycle scan - all good for monitoring cycle so far!
 immunes are back.......just need to wait to find out!

 stupid 'do I have a hydrosalpynx' question raised it's ugly head again.  So sick of it!  Every time I have a scan......I even had a laparoscopy to see this year (wasn't one - just some scar tissue and fluid) but new clinic think there is one again.......and I can't find the paperwork to prove otherwise (not sure there ever was any paperwork though!).  Rage!


----------



## Dory10

Star    No wonder you're frustrated!

 My bracelet is fixed, a rare case of what goes around comes around in a good way.
 Managed to find a parking space easily in town.
 Having a takeaway for tea, yum!

   for next week

Hope everyone is enjoying the weekend.

Dory
xxx


----------



## M0ncris

Hi all,

Rubster, I'm so sorry.  Star, good luck with sorting it,

 lovely day today
 spoke to my brother
 started my Xmas shopping 

 dh wanted a sword as he's been inspired by game of thrones,  bought him one filled with sweets and now wish I hadn't, he has been very annoying...  (He's 37!)

Mon
Xx


----------



## Dory10

Had a good tidy up in the garden.
 Erected and stocked our new bird feeders.
 A great drying day.

No grr just a  

 Please let tomorrow be ok for a FF friend and our appointment.


----------



## Pollybear1

Lovely thread 

 went out for a yummy lunch with DH
 got lots of supplies in for when I start stimming 
 drank lots of water 

 dh can't come to scan with me tomorrow because of work


----------



## jend0906

funds are finally in place for fet Bill
 it's December, the tree is decorated and first day of advent calendar 
 one week until my flight back to the UK

 new car definitely has to be put on hold until January/feb


----------



## Dory10

Got a really big much needed hug of DH.
 No matter what I have a fab husband.
 The heating is on, I'm not cold.


 Completely and utterly fed up, obviously we've not had enough thrown at us...


----------



## star17

Sorry, got a bit distracted!

 did an ace pt session this morning
 finished my monitoring cycle - results next Friday!
 done almost all of my Christmas shopping.  How fab is that!

 too busy


----------

